# My new kittens



## Lady Safa (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here so here goes in short my story. My cat gave birth 2 weeks ago and we are blessed with 7 tiny kittens. Right now she keeps them all in my closet & she's doing so well for her first litter and this number as well. She lets me handle the kittens & check them all the time, without minding. But still I feel her tense when they start to squeak when I'm handling them. I tried moving them out of the closet to an open basket but she just returned them inside. My question is when can I handle them and move them outside the closet without her getting all worried and anxious about it. When is the average time for the kittens to start adjusting to going outside the box & not squeak in alarm when we handle them! Thank a lot for any feedback on this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lady Safa (Mar 11, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lady Safa (Mar 11, 2013)

y My adorable cat and her lot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mama kitty is gorgeous, and the kittens are adorable. It looks like 7? 

I don't know anything about how to deal with kittens - are you planning to keep all of them?!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

You shouldn't be trying to move the kittens. Why do you want to? Momma has her nest set up just the way she wants and there's absolutely no reason to be moving her babies out of it unless there's harm nearby. From what I can see from your pics that isn't the case. 

The answer to your question about how long before you can take the babies out of the room? Not for another couple of weeks. When they start toddling and start showing litter training interest then it'll be ok. Till then there's no point in stressing out momma or her babies. 

If you're taking them out to another room to weigh them then you can just as easily move the scale into where the nest is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I would leave well enough alone. She is content where she is, you can reach and handle the kittens (important for socializing) so it seems like a great set up for all! Every one looks wonderful - congratulations!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

she is going to want to keep them in a darker place till well after their eyes have opened, the new eyes are sensitive to light..


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

You have very pretty cats. They are too cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

look at all those little cute white rats  thats what white kittens remind me of so much. The mother is very pretty.


----------

